# Wife is deployed wants divorce



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

Let me start by saying my wife and i are both in the military, we dated in high school, joined the military together, se went to basic a month before i did and we got put in the same squadron in basic. we also got placed at the same tech school. right after tech school she and i got married. so we got stationed to California together. We were so in love people would come visit and get in arguments with there "better" half because they didn't treat each other like my wife and i do. two weeks before she deployed she told me she was ready to have a baby. nooowww here is where the sex comes in. while we were dating sex was amazing she wanted it all the time. once we got married we had sex probably once a month because it "hurt" her. so she related pain to sex with me. i told her i would go with her to get it checked out and she was to embarrassed. I am the only man she has had sex with. a week after she deployed she told me she wanted a divorce because we have been married a year and young and we are already having sexual issues in bed. it seemed up till the 17th that she was willing to work on her feelings but then, one day she had been ignoring me completely for two day. (this is her second week being deployed) since she was ignoring me i jumped on her email and she sent two naked pictures to some guy she works with then i jump on her Facebook and the messages were outrageous. She has always been so conservative, and shy. but she was going into detail about laying this guy down and treating him right. she never spoke like this to me.. i confronted her about it, and she said she was so sorry that he didn't mean anything.. she deleted and blocked him from Facebook. i was devastated! this was on January 21 it is now Feb. 7. and she still is saying she wants a divorce and has paid 450 dollars for paperwork for divorce. i know if she was here we would talk it out and work it out. but she wont even respond to me, she wont call me she wont Skype me... idk what to do... i love the woman with all my heart and i know that if she was here we could work it out. she doesn't come back for another 3 months.any help for a broken hearted airman?


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

Man I am sorry. I don't think there is any recovering from this. Her mind seems made up. Easy for me to say, hard for you to live. The pain won't last forever and you will find someone with wich you have more compatibility.

Peace and thank you for your service.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If you in the military, isn't there something you can do internally to put a stop to him and her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

1. she already ended it and swore to me that he didnt mean anything to her. 
2. yea our command has the messages and the pics. idk whats going to happen


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

First rule about cheaters...they lie

Unless you really know they ended it, they more likely are still together.

Especially since she is still going for the divorce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dude, don't you know you don't wife military chicks. They have a lot of the same mindset the men do. And a lot of them are A type personalities. They go with what's in front of them. Go civilian, they usually appreciate you more. Trust me. That's one thing, i've never cheated while deployed, but I have seen it. The girls are just as bad as the guys. And if the guy is hotter than you, you're screwed, because there she becomes a 10, when back home she might be a 5. So her ego is boosted. Don't sweat it man, just move on, she is going to accrue a bit of mileage over her military career, they all do. Based on your jargon, you sound like Air Force, which doesn't help your case, because when those army and marine guys get into the women's head that they are better because they are fighting machines(and the dummies believe it), you don't stand a chance.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Night,

Move on. You guys got married too young. Your heart is in the right place. Hers is not.

Accept the divorce. Start your life over.

You deserve better and you will find better.

Your wife will never be the same woman in your mind, your eyes and in your heart.

Find someone better and thanks for your service!

HM64


----------

